# Grooming Survey Results



## Rose (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello!

I’m new to being a house dog owner, especially the high maintenance fluffs we love! Would you please help me by filling out my grooming survey? There are so many products for so many areas of the dog! I’m the kind of person who likes to explore all the options and find what’s best before purchasing. But I am so overwhelmed by all the info in all the different posts. So I made this survey to find out as many opinions and experiences as possible from the members here and put them in one place. Also, any techniques you use would be greatly appreciated. Feel free to add additional tips or your bad experiences too. 

Hopefully this list will help other new members too. I will post the results in the next reply as I receive them.

Here's the link to the Grooming Survey. 
Or you can copy and paste your answers in a reply if you prefer. I will tally the responses as I read them. If you would just answer the parts you want to, that would be helpful too. Or if you want to fill it out later when you have more time, I would really appreciate it!

Thank you so much for all your time and advice,
Carrie



Here's a blank form if you prefer to copy and paste instead of fill out the survey.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. What are your favorite Shampoos in each category?
Gentle/Tearless
Conditioning
Whitening

2. What are your favorite Conditioners in each category?
Regular
Deep conditioner

3. What are your favorite Spray Conditioners/Detanglers?

4. What are your favorite Tear stain products or methods for each category?
Preventions 
Treatments 

5. What are your favorite Foods for each category?
Puppy health (homemade too)
Tear stain prevention
Treats

6. How do you control bothersome short hair around the eyes while waiting for it to grow out?

7. What nail clippers and methods do you like?

8. What are your favorite Clippers (human or pet) for puppy cuts in each category?
Trimmers for small areas
Clippers for body

9. What are your favorite Brushes and/or Combs in each category? 
Face
Body
Legs

10. What are your favorite Cleansing methods for Ears in each category?


Thank you!


----------



## Rose (Jul 27, 2010)

Here are the responses to the survey so far. If you would like to copy and paste your answers instead of answering the survey, there's a blank copy at the end of this page. Thanks again!

The number in parenthesis is how many people have recommended it, including all categories.

1. What are your favorite *Shampoos* in each category?

*Tearless* - Spa Lavish facial scrub (5), Nature's Variety/Coat handler (2), Green Beaver Jr. Boreal Berries Gentle Shampoo (1)
*Conditioning* - Plush Puppy (1), CC Spectrum 10 (2), Pure Paws (3), Green Beaver Shine Enhancing Apple Mint Shampoo (also gentle) (1), les poochs (1), Nature's Specialties Plum Silky Shampoo (1)
*Whitening* - Pure Paws Brightening Shampoo (5), Bio-Groom Super Whitening (3), Chris Christensen White on White (4), Crown Royal #3 (1), Paul for Pets whitening (1)


2. What are your favorite *Conditioners* in each category? 

*Regular* - CC Spectrum 10 (2), Pure Paws Conditioner(5), Coat Handler (2), Green Beaver Rejuvenating Cranberry Conditioner (1), les poochs (1), Nature's Specialties Re-Moisturizer with Aloe (1)
*Deep Conditioning* - Pure Paws Deep Conditioning (3), les poochs (1), Fur Butter (1), Nature's Specialties Re-Moisturizer with Aloe (1)


3. What are your favorite *Spray Conditioners*/Detanglers?

*Home-made* - Diluted conditioner and water in a spray bottle (2)
*Regular* - OMG Grooming spray (1), Pure Paws Finishing spray (1), Pure Paws Show spray (1), Isle of Dogs No 60 groooming spray (1), ID No 61 detangling spray (1), Green Beaver Jr. Boreal Berries Conditioning Detangling (1), Chris Christensen (1)
*De-matting* - Green Matt spray from Finland (1), Nature's Specialties Quicker Slicker (3), #3 Crown Royal Magic Touch Grooming spray (1)


4. What are your favorite *Tear stain* products or methods for each category?

*Preventions/Tips* - Eye drops (2), corn starch (1), gently scrape eye goo with clean fingernail and keep hair out of eyes (1), home cooked food/spring water/washing (1), Filtered water-Brita/wash face almost daily with Spa Lavish Facial Scrub
*Treatments* - Spa Lavish FS (5), No antibiotics/no trimming eye area (1), Lazer Lites Whiten (1), Spa Lavish Blueberry (1), No treatments unless infection then Tylosin can be effective if given for 10-14 days from your vet (1)


5. What are your favorite *Foods* for each category?

*Health* (homemade too) - Dr. Harveys Veg to bowl with rotating novel proteins and oils, some kibble (1), Home-made liver cake (1), Purina Pro Plan (1), home cooking (3), Orijen Adult-no grains (1), Grandma Lucy's Artisan (1), Stella and Chewy's freeze dried patties (1), Acana Pacifica (1), Acana Grasslands (1), Orijen 6 Fresh Fish (1), Orijen Regional Red (1)
*Tear stain prevention*n - Acana Grassland (2), Prairie Nature's Variety (1), home cooking (1)
*Treats* - Zuke's Mini Naturals (2), Ziwi Peak Venison & Mussel (1), soft Buddy biscuits (1), best Buddy bits (cheese/PB) (1), variety, fruits, yogurts, plain baked organic chicken breast (2), 
*Allergens* to avoid - corn (1)


6. How do you control *bothersome short hair around the eyes* while waiting for them to grow out?

Vaseline (2), Got2B gel (Walmart) (1), wait patiently (3), keep hair around eyes cut short (1), tiny metal bendy barrettes/tic tac clip (2)


7. What *nail clippers* and methods do you use?

Cat nail clippers (1), Puppy nail clippers (1), Crystal nail file (1), Scissor style clippers (1), Mills Forge (1)
Tips: Using cheap Master Grooming Tools scissor style clippers, trim right after bathing when nails are softer, trim every 2 weeks.


8. What are your favorite *hair Clippers* (human or pet) for puppy cuts in each category?

*Trimmers* for small areas - Wahl battery powered trimmer (2),
*Clippers for body* - Andi's 1 speed (1), Wahl clippers (1), Wahl Pocket Pro Compact Pet Trimmer-for short (2), Oster A7 (1), Andis UltraEdge 2-Speed Clipper (1)
*Scissors* (3)
Tips: Grooming myself, use only one clipper for everything, the Andis UltraEdge 2-Speed Clipper. I use a #10 blade for the sanitary area and armpits, and a #3 3/4 FC blade for the body.


9. What are your favorite *Brushes and Combs* in each category? 

*Face* - Chris Christensen brass pin brush (2), small Madden pin brush (pink, lt blue) (3), CC Face comb (1), small Greyhound brush (2), small Greyhound comb (3), small generic pin brush (1), small generic comb (1), Metal 2-sided comb, one end wide set & other narrow
*Body* - CC buttercomb with a rat tail (1), Madden small comb (1), Madden pin brush (7), Greyhound brushes 21), Greyhound combs (2), Chris Christensen brushes (2), Chris Christensen wood brush with wood pins does not break coat (1), small generic pin brush (1)
*Legs* - Madan small comb (2), small slicker for paws (2), Madden pin brush (2)


10. What are your favorite *Cleansing methods for Ears*?

*Preventive* Cleaning - 4Paws cleanser (1), Epiotic (1), Wahl Smart Groom Ear Cleaner (1)


Thank you!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I just submitted my answers in your survey link. I like it in that format!


----------



## Rose (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks, I really appreciate all the responses girls, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Rose (Jul 27, 2010)

School starts this month so I will only be able to add to the survey 1 or 2 weeks and then I will just leave the answers posted here.

So if anyone else would like to fill it out, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Thankyou interesting reading .


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I'am trying :huh: to do my own grooming on my Maltese and this thread is very helpful!
Wish me a lot of luck.


----------

